# It was supposed to be ugly...



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

This was a 7' Lamiglass LP842 that made a U-turn in the butt section. I cut it down to 5' and it was good to go. So this will be left in the Toyota for suprise fishing holes. The intent was the ugliest color combo, but it turned out better than I expected. Red, neon green, and gold electra. 

There's a four thread Throop that has a mystery holo neon green metallic, redfin prowrap, neon green prowrap, and red metallic on bottom, with black nylon on top. The holo thread makes it really pop.

Next is a G-urushi in front of the seat. The technique was first used by Captain Greg Vella in Japan, hence the "G" in the name. I tried to get the colors close to the Throop colors. 

The butt cap is a custom piece, you're not going to find it at Mudhole or Matagi. The seat is Fuji, thanks to Juan. Guides are Fuji KR chrome alconites down to #4 runners. All in all, it turned out pretty good, and cast better than I would have thought for a modified mini UL hybrid whatchacallit.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Couple more pics. A better pic of the butt cap. And, a better view of the holo effect in the Throop, and that is not the electra thread.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You screwed up again. It came out great. I don't think you can do ugly.
Pat


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks pretty cool! What did she weigh?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

colbyntx said:


> Looks pretty cool! What did she weigh?


It feels extremely well balanced with the reel on. But, I made no attempt to make this a super light weight build. All the decorative appointments would have been left off. And chrome alconite spinning guides would make it difficult to save weight also. I just threw this together from parts I had on hand, to fill some time between finish coats on other builds.

Besides, I'm reluctant to post finished build weights as I think people are not believing my claims. But rest assured, lying is not in my genetic makeup. What good would it do? It would be hard to explain when a customer took one home and weighed it on his own scale.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Jay,
That is a beautiful job!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

jaycook said:


> It feels extremely well balanced with the reel on. But, I made no attempt to make this a super light weight build. All the decorative appointments would have been left off. And chrome alconite spinning guides would make it difficult to save weight also. I just threw this together from parts I had on hand, to fill some time between finish coats on other builds.
> 
> Besides, I'm reluctant to post finished build weights as I think people are not believing my claims. But rest assured, lying is not in my genetic makeup. What good would it do? It would be hard to explain when a customer took one home and weighed it on his own scale.


haha, I knew it wasn't going to be light due to all the decorations. I know about what that blank weighs but was just curious as to how much weight the bling added.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That thing looks really cool. Just is to nice to be a beater rod.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Man, that thing came out great. Should be a fun little stick.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That is a long way from being ugly


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I love the transition to the forgrip area! Beautiful work! envious


I don't know who is calling you out on your weights, but that is BS, Iv seen your work in person, no reason to lie.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

That's custom all the way. Beautiful work Jay.


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Everything was supposed to make people cringe, and the result is totally opposite, you scored an other home run there buddy, I like this perfect ugly!


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I am interested in what procedure and how you did the multi color wrap? 
If it's a trade secret I understand, I think it looks Cool and better than a tiger wrap.
Did you hand twist the green and red and come back with the black our what?
Thanks Victor


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Or wrap 3 threads at same time and keep alternating lead thread?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

LingKiller said:


> I am interested in what procedure and how you did the multi color wrap?
> If it's a trade secret I understand, I think it looks Cool and better than a tiger wrap.
> Did you hand twist the green and red and come back with the black our what?
> Thanks Victor


It is simply a Throop tiger wrap. The only difference is that it is four threads on the bottom instead of two. And a single black with two D sacrificial threads on top. The process I use is the one Doc Ski does in his seminars. He has done more than anybody with these wraps. That's why he is known as The Grandmaster.

Everything I do, I have learned from other rod builders and don't mind giving them props. Without them, I would be an idiot.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

MAJOR fail on the "ugly" attempt!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work all the way Jay!!!!!!!! Your tigers are amazing!!


----------



## MAGAGRO (May 16, 2012)

geezz...loved....wish I could make some ugly works as it!


----------

